# How do i care for my baby scorpions



## crikey (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok so we got some scorpions a few weeks ago and noticed thismorning that one of them has about 3-6 babys on he back havent look relly good yet but how do i care for these will thay come of there mum and what do i do with them than. should i seperate her as well from the male or what also we will be selling some maby so if interested just pm me


----------



## chickensnake (Mar 11, 2011)

firstly take out any crix that are in there, without disturbin mum too much as she may/can eat them if she feels the need to. what sp are they?
Just make sure the humidity/temps are all correct and dont disturb her too much for the next week, then sometime durang the 2ndish week the bubs should climb off her back


----------



## sammy09 (Mar 11, 2011)

and once they come off seperate them from here and feed them pinhead crickets and what type of scorp is she


----------



## chickensnake (Mar 11, 2011)

haah lol forgot that part :/


----------



## hornet (Mar 11, 2011)

Make sure there are no prey items in with her and if she is in with other scorps its an idea to separate them, keep disturbance to a minimum. After anywhere from a few days up to a month they will moult and leave mum and they can then be separated but in some species its not really needed. What species? Cant give much more advice without that info


----------



## crikey (Mar 12, 2011)

thay are flinders scorpions


----------



## chickensnake (Mar 12, 2011)

Im not too sure on flinders, hornet or richoman will be better help.


----------



## thals (Mar 12, 2011)

I would separate them all to be on the safe side, leave bubs with mum til they start venturing out on their own away from mum (usually after a couple of weeks or so). I'm caring for some baby scorplings myself atm, cutest darn things


----------



## hornet (Mar 13, 2011)

should take approx 1month after birth till they moult, make sure you wait till they leave mum on their own, do not take them from her back. This species is fairly intolerant of others so house all the bubs seperately in a similar setup to mum but humidity ismuch more inportant


----------



## chickensnake (Mar 13, 2011)

Pm sent about the substrate


----------



## hornet (Mar 13, 2011)

fliders are not too fusy when it comes to substrate, i use either pure coco peat or a coco peat/sand mix, keep one end moist, 1 end dry and have a hides at each end, i use 1 long piece of bark. Feed every 2weeks


----------

